# Finally convinced my in-laws to stop feeding Pedigree



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My fiance's parents have finally agreed to let me put their dog on Nutro. She is an older golden who has had some pretty big health issues and has had some "fat deposits" (or what looked like a big round tumor) removed from her belly and they kept saying she was healthy enough. They finally agreed to let me get her the Natural Choice Large Breed Senior food. I'm looking forward to seeing how she does on that.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hope it works well for her. Used to love and swear by nitro...

Just thought of something. Used to handle a standard poodle in the show ring for a lady who also had bulldogs. She loved and swore by Pedigree. Her bulldogs were a yeasty, itchy, red-skinned mess. Poor miserable things with dry, sparse coat.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I fed it for my dogs when I was young and they did OK on it but did so much better after we changed.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, Mars Candy Company is laughing all the way to the bank since they own Royal canin, pedigree, and Nutro!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope everyone sees improvements.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

Nutro has done wonders for my dog. I tried about 10 different brands, even Acana and Orijen. Nutro has been the only food that makes her stomach happy, coat beautiful and has given her so much energy! Her bloodwork has also come back normal after being on it for 3 months. It really just depends on what your dog does best on. What works for one dog might not work so well for another. However, I think Nutro is an excellent choice. Apart from my own dog, I have seen success for several other dogs on Nutro.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

stbernardlover said:


> Nutro has done wonders for my dog. I tried about 10 different brands, even Acana and Orijen. Nutro has been the only food that makes her stomach happy, coat beautiful and has given her so much energy! Her bloodwork has also come back normal after being on it for 3 months. It really just depends on what your dog does best on. What works for one dog might not work so well for another. However, I think Nutro is an excellent choice. Apart from my own dog, I have seen success for several other dogs on Nutro.


I'm so glad to hear your dog had been doing better on it! That is very good!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sydney has been doing very good on the new food. I was a little worried about her transition because we didn't really have must, if any, of her pedigree left. But she hasn't had any issues at all.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

A week and a half in and Sidney has been doing much better. I was a little worried about the transition since they didn't have much food left to mix together. But she has been doing fantastically and never had any issues. She seems to have a bit more energy and her coat seems to be getting shinier.


----------

